# Endeavour 32? Opinions?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi guys,

I'm a 46 year old relatively new sailer with a Cal 20 in Hawaii that I singlehand regularly on the North Shore. We just finished a passage on an old but stout Ranger 33' from Hawaii to Pago Pago via Palmyra Atoll. What an AMAZING time!

My question is...

I am planning on buying a 32 foot or smaller sailboat and beginning to cruise in the Caribbean within a year. After searching and investigating untold boats on the web, I am very strongly attracted to the Endeavour 32. I can't explain it, of course 

By the numbers and keel design, it should be capable of long distance cruising if you make sure the rig is in good shape or perhaps even beefed up. No one, however, ever mentions this boat in the same sentence with blue water.

Anyone got any ideas why?

Blue Skies!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

E32 was designed as a club racer as I recall. I spent a few summers on one when I was younger. The interior is nice and thoughtfully laid out. They can take a good beating too. Its an older design, pre IOR days. I had a buddy that was fitting his Irwin 32 (basically same boat) for world cruising. I don't think he ever left.. I wouldn't get the CB model if possible.. that was one of the major problems with my friends boat


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Thanks bro!*

Thanks bro! I did eight summers up in Skagway but no sailing then. Still miss it some times...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

That Ranger 33 wasn't berthed at La Mariana was it?


----------



## seabreeze_97 (Apr 30, 2006)

In case you hadn't seen this yet, here's an excellent write-up on the Endeavor 32:
Endeavour 32 Sailboat Specifications


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*La Mariana*

You know, I think it used to be there but am not positive. "Mira" was a bit cosmetically challenged but had been set up for long distance cruising and had been to the South Pacific before us. Great boat!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the link seabreeze!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Buying A Boat


----------



## LakeEscape (Jul 18, 2007)

*Great coastal and Bahamas cruiser*

The E32 is an Irwin 32, 70's vintage. That's how Endeavour got started. The E32 is a great sailing boat, unless you are headed high into the wind. She will reach all day with you barely touching the wheel. I chartered an E32, numerous times when I lived in Orlando and I fell in love. Were it not for being somewhat land locked, I'd have one. There are great prices and there are a number on the market, in good to excellent condition. I'd suggest that you go for a 80's model. Larger engine, nicer interior. Perhaps the reluctance to mention an E32 as a blue water boat could be it's fairly large cockpit, overhung transom and not so beefy ports. Happy Hunting.

Fair Winds,
LakeEscape
Charlotte, NC


----------



## rdunncpa (Sep 30, 2004)

*Endeavour 32*

What can I say; I love this boat. I repowered my 1978 with a Vovlo 30 last summer. Watch out for the 18 degree prop shaft angle: Yanmars won't do.

I'm converting from cruising to racing and I've removed the wind generator, dinghy davits etc. Will be smoothing the bottom, switching from a 3 blade fixed to a 2 blade feathering, and going to a 155% headsail.

Sailed home from the Miami-Key Largo race last weekend with the asym flying and can't believe how much fun this boat is to sail.

Bluewater: crossed the Gulfstream last summer in an unexpected tropical wave. Wind shifted from 10-15 E to 25-30 NE in the Stream with some wicked cells. Had her on autopilot and watched my Garmin tick off the miles. Never had a doubt as to her capabilities.

Best choice value for money in a 32 cruising boat! (But PHRF: I'll get back to you)

Invicta
1978 E32


----------

